# http://assero24.com



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Tried the search button but showed nothing anyone deal with them?


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I don’t have a lot of info on them. I do know I did read something here about them though. 
(For some reason nothing I search for ever comes up, not sure why. Also my private messages won’t work.. I have tried to respond back to a few and sent a few and never got anything back or they would just send question marks to me. I know I sent Zues one awhile back about some work he said he may have but I don’t think it went through either. 

Anyways, I know I did read something about them here. From what I can remember they broke away from another company to start Assero24. I don’t remember what company that was either. They pay on a net 30 but more like a net 45 form what I can gather. Everyone seemed nice like they really want you to work but i feel like there just doing the famous building a network deal.
I signed up with them. My recruiters name was Heather. She was very nice and helpful and made things easy so I thought I was going to have it made, WRONG. She told me that they needed me so so bad, had a ton of homes in Va right above me within about 40 miles of me. So I agreed and did all the paper work etc. I have two state coordinators, one for initials and one for recurring. It has now been over a month and I call at least twice a week, same thing every time. “We have 59 homes but they haven’t dropped yet” And I then call the lady who does the recurring services and same thing every week “OH we don’t have anything for you right now, Sorry” 
So I wasted a lot of time dealing with them and told them to remove me from their roster that I didn’t have time to deal with a company that’s not going to give me any work. 
Sorry I couldn’t be of a lot of help, but maybe my experience so far can give you some insight as to if you want to try it or not.


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

I worked for them a bit last summer with no issues, decent pricing and 30 day pay. After landing 3 Fannie Mae states, the retainer fees seemed to have knocked them a bit financially. lots of contractors reporting reduced pricing and 60 day or even no pay. I know a lot of the original starters were from AMS and have now left. Lee Mertins still runs this show if that's enough to scare you.....I wouldn't say don't do it, just be careful.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I started with them on their new FNMA REO stuff.*

Invoice was out in a reasonable time and was correct. They are paying Net 15 on that stuff from invoice date, which actually makes it net 25-30. I have had a pretty decent time getting them to work with me on pricing for orders that have excess work.
Too soon to tell, but no real red flags, and they seem OK. Nothing so far but the normal issues. Safeguard left them a mess, and everyone is a bit swamped and stressed, including myself. 

I


----------



## Cartersconstruction (Jul 16, 2015)

I wish I could have gotten work from them. The price sheet did look pretty good. And everyone I spoke to seem to be really cool and very nice and informative. But they really just kind of pulled me around with the no work thing. Because before i did any paper work i ask if i would have immediate work, and she even told me she would find out and call me back. And sure enough when she called she said i would defiantly have work. So that was kind of lame of them. I'm really struggling to find a company that will work me full time. So I guess that's just my luck.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Don't be too disappointed about it.*

They're nothing to get excited about, and there is a lot of better work out there. I'm just giving them a try and have nothing really bad to say, but on the other hand. I don't really have anything good to say about them either. Only in this [email protected]#k#d up industry is having your invoice sort of on time and correct something to even bother mentioning as a plus.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

there sending a lot of work almost 10k this week which is a little worrisome considering just signed up. They are easy to work with and did up the one trash our substantially always scared to get into deep anymore. Sent another 19 today farther then i wanted. 

Bid approvals fast for minor things 75-250 buck things the normals


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I got a lot more from them than I wanted too.*



mike2153 said:


> there sending a lot of work almost 10k this week which is a little worrisome considering just signed up. They are easy to work with and did up the one trash our substantially always scared to get into deep anymore. Sent another 19 today farther then i wanted.
> 
> Bid approvals fast for minor things 75-250 buck things the normals


but, that's not the worst problem you can have. There's gonna be some late orders.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> but, that's not the worst problem you can have. There's gonna be some late orders.



They have nobody in the area there sending me to (nor do i want to go but only doing so because there is that many taking several crews) so they agreed to 10 days to finish them. But yes you are right i did receive a call already said look i just got these sorry they are reassigned. 

Ill let people know also with payment weird system all invoices have been approved but i take a **** load of pictures

From what i learned a ton got dropped to them from Safe and thats why behind idk just heard from the grape vine.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Invoice was out in a reasonable time and was correct. They are paying Net 15 on that stuff from invoice date, which actually makes it net 25-30. I have had a pretty decent time getting them to work with me on pricing for orders that have excess work.
> Too soon to tell, but no real red flags, and they seem OK. Nothing so far but the normal issues. Safeguard left them a mess, and everyone is a bit swamped and stressed, including myself.
> 
> I


 
Your getting net 15 I was told every month. Idk did a 60+ yrd cleanout and got called back out for a missing freakin light bulb and the houses we are getting grass is 3 ft tall 50-60 yrds of crap per house. Want above ground pool takin down for nothing just add it to the cube. Not getting a good feeling only in about 7500 this week I might pull out


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, been dealing with the same stuff.*



mike2153 said:


> Your getting net 15 I was told every month. Idk did a 60+ yrd cleanout and got called back out for a missing freakin light bulb and the houses we are getting grass is 3 ft tall 50-60 yrds of crap per house. Want above ground pool takin down for nothing just add it to the cube. Not getting a good feeling only in about 7500 this week I might pull out


Not quite as extreme as your cases, but the same idea. I'm not going to pull out over my issues so far, but I'm also not caring about their scorecard, if we can't agree on pricing up front, I will leave them sit. I'm also getting some QC hits for properties I have not serviced yet. Typical REO FNMA bull. Double units, no extra money,broken toilets included in flat rate. It's what I like to call the "Hurray for me F#^@ You" school of negotiations. I won't have it for very long. If they want to win all the time at my expense, they will be looking for someone else to cover this area. Winterization season is just about here, they better play nice.

Oh, and I try to not get in that deep with any company right away.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> Invoice was out in a reasonable time and was correct. They are paying Net 15 on that stuff from invoice date, which actually makes it net 25-30. I have had a pretty decent time getting them to work with me on pricing for orders that have excess work.
> Too soon to tell, but no real red flags, and they seem OK. Nothing so far but the normal issues. Safeguard left them a mess, and everyone is a bit swamped and stressed, including myself.
> 
> I


 strange was told only net 15 if I mailed invoices in otherwise it stayed in system and the 10th of each month a check would be cut maybe you have been with them long enough at 31 completed and ace[ted orders in 10 days

Driving me nuts with not adding wo for allowables


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I have had no issues getting work orders for allowables.*



mike2153 said:


> strange was told only net 15 if I mailed invoices in otherwise it stayed in system and the 10th of each month a check would be cut maybe you have been with them long enough at 31 completed and ace[ted orders in 10 days
> 
> Driving me nuts with not adding wo for allowables


in fact my initials crew generally does not complete them, I follow them do a QC walk through inspection, call in hazards and allowables and have the orders issued.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*390 bundles lol*

In Philly area they are trying to push 390.00 bundles LOL.
Up to 40 yards debris, White glove clean and grass cut.
We wouldn't do the white glove clean and int grass for that.
Win some lose some line.
How can they get anyone to work for that.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Wow, I hadn't seen any pricing like that.*



Bigtrucker said:


> In Philly area they are trying to push 390.00 bundles LOL.
> Up to 40 yards debris, White glove clean and grass cut.
> We wouldn't do the white glove clean and int grass for that.
> Win some lose some line.
> How can they get anyone to work for that.


I did this area for AMS and it was great, but I have my doubts about *ASS*ero.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Yup they want white glove i mean white glove been kicked back on the same order like 4 times i just keep sending same pictures screwem


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Here's the deal. I have a scorecard/rating system of*



mike2153 said:


> Yup they want white glove i mean white glove been kicked back on the same order like 4 times i just keep sending same pictures screwem



my own. I give them all a chance to be reasonable, but I don't hang around forever and wait for them to wise up.

I am cutting these guys a bit of slack right now, simply because they were left with a mess and this contract, I'm sure is no picnic for them, plus their staff lacks training and confidence at this point. 

As all companies do, they will try to shift costs to the poor sap at the bottom of the chain. I can absorb the minor stuff, in the interest of keeping the ball rolling. But, I can't eat all the mistakes everyone involved in the property before me has made. And I'm the one that decides when enough is enough. It's my time, money and resources getting these jobs done. 

After the first payment they will be rated fully in my system. They are already doing poorly on most other factors, a late payment would put them in jeopardy of a hold. 

They have already added 10 days to net 15, by using the date they issued the monthly invoice. They are saving me the trouble of creating the invoice and if they do a decent job of it, to me that's worth ten days.

I would like to keep this contract, but if they don't pass my rating system, believe me, they won't have this contract very long anyway.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*bottom line*

We don't cut slack and give a chance. I don't do charity work for any of these companies. I don't do work for cost or lose money on jobs.
We say no. This is our bid take it or leave it. You should make your own invoices and keep ALL your pics.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Please do not misinterpret my reasonable professional nature.*



Bigtrucker said:


> We don't cut slack and give a chance. I don't do charity work for any of these companies. I don't do work for cost or lose money on jobs.
> We say no. This is our bid take it or leave it. You should make your own invoices and keep ALL your pics.


I make money on every job, and I know exactly where that line is. If I can keep a daily spreadsheet, and it matches their invoice, that is fine. Every daily folder in my office includes all data generated that day,and a dollar amount for each client and work order.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> my own. I give them all a chance to be reasonable, but I don't hang around forever and wait for them to wise up.
> 
> I am cutting these guys a bit of slack right now, simply because they were left with a mess and this contract, I'm sure is no picnic for them, plus their staff lacks training and confidence at this point.
> 
> ...


 
So your basically at net 60 if you did a job july you still haven't been paid correct


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*For jobs done early in the month, yeah.*

That's OK with me. I agreed to net 15 after the end of the month so the early ones would be net 45.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Payed on time and correctly.*

We always post the negatives, so it's only fair to mention the positive.


----------



## mike2153 (Dec 11, 2012)

Ohnojim said:


> We always post the negatives, so it's only fair to mention the positive.


Don't forget your mandatory training online for 2 hrs by tommorrow


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*I was not asked or informed I had to complete*



mike2153 said:


> Don't forget your mandatory training online for 2 hrs by tommorrow


 any training. In fact It seems I am training my reps on a daily basis. I have more experience with the FNMA REO requirements and procedures than anyone at ASSreo.


----------



## Bill6899 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ohnojim said:


> *Here's the deal. I have a scorecard/rating system of*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have to really pay attention and i recommend if working for them at any coast. Please please implement a qc program of your own. This company has what they call depo venders. Which means they area accually there own paid contractors in most areas. They will sabatoge work. This is done so invoice dont have to pay. Ive seen silly stuff like washer fluid put in your wints grass cuts that havent been completed for months. Sales cleans with accual dog prints on floors. The thing us the monwy jobs that we all have recieved from places like safeguard are few and far between. There crews handle that. You get most reaccuring stuff and jobs know one will do.


----------

